# 2021 was a rough year, but...



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 31, 2021)

2021 was (another) rough year. I definitely acknowledge all the challenges that this year brought, but think it would nice to say something good that happened this year. Doesn't matter how big or small.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 31, 2021)

I'll go first.
My family took a nice road-trip vacation to Florida. The puppy got to go to the beach for the first time.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 31, 2021)

We didn't go on any vacations but i did start a new job in 2021 and we finally enrolled lil_NikR into school (had previously postponed sending him to daycare/PreK due to covid).


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 31, 2021)

I passed the CBT exam . Then I was able to actually ENJOY a vacation and go to the beach with my family!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 31, 2021)

We took a last minute vacation before school started. Spent a couple days in Chicago, and then headed up to Lake Superior. It was a fun time.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 31, 2021)

My brother and sister-in-law had another baby boy who is such a happy quiet baby at this point.

Work has been on the rise with expansion and I got a good raise and bonus at the end of the year.

Haven't really taken much vacation this year, just a number of long weekend trips here and there.

I finally passed the LEED AP exam.

Lastly, glad to have several new additions to the crazy board members who stick around for Mafia and other antics.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 1, 2022)

I got vaccinated/boosted and was able to scratch my travel itch with some really cool trips.


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Jan 3, 2022)

2021 was a good year in my opinion!

Awesome things that happened in 2021

- I passed the Electrical PE (stamped my first drawings in GA and TN as well)
- I got a substantial raise from getting licensed
- We had our second son
- I got to go to New Orleans for my birthday while it was mostly vacant due to Covid restrictions being recently lifted
- I certified my first SCUBA students

and last but not least I bought a new-to-me Jeep as a semi reward for finally becoming a licensed PE!


----------



## Hamilton (Jan 3, 2022)

I designed, built, and got to move into my first home.
Also passed the PE exam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 3, 2022)

Mrs Headge and I managed to get in a quick vacation to Iceland in the early summer before delta. We got to see the erupting volcano.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Jan 3, 2022)

I passed the PE finally! And I got Lasik last spring, which was one of the best decisions I've ever made! It's soooo nice to not have to bother with contacts or glasses anymore.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 3, 2022)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge and I managed to get in a quick vacation to Iceland in the early summer before delta. We got to see the erupting volcano.


Mr. txj and I went there as well this summer! We didn't do the entire hike at the volcano, but we were able to see the smoldering lava field.....which was still really cool!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 3, 2022)

txjennah PE said:


> Mr. txj and I went there as well this summer! We didn't do the entire hike at the volcano, but we were able to see the smoldering lava field.....which was still really cool!


They closed A and B trails a week before we got there. We were one of the first to do the C trail. We made it to the end of the "trail". I estimate we got within a mile of the cone. Even from that distance we could see lava shouting out every few minutes and dwarfing the nearby helicopters.
We previously went around the spring equinox, so we did most of the cold weather stuff. I'm glad we made it back in the summer so we come see the puffins and descend into the Þríhnúkagígur volcano.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 3, 2022)

Y'all do cool stuff


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 4, 2022)

RBHeadge PE said:


> They closed A and B trails a week before we got there. We were one of the first to do the C trail. We made it to the end of the "trail". I estimate we got within a mile of the cone. Even from that distance we could see lava shouting out every few minutes and dwarfing the nearby helicopters.
> We previously went around the spring equinox, so we did most of the cold weather stuff. I'm glad we made it back in the summer so we come see the puffins and descend into the Þríhnúkagígur volcano.


That's awesome! We shouldn't have waited until the last day to try and attempt the hike - we had the Blue Lagoon planned for afterward so had just a little window of time. 

I'd love to go during the winter to see the Northern Lights. We did some glacier hiking for this round and Mr. txj was very happy to see puffins.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 4, 2022)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Y'all do cool stuff


I warned Mr. txj that as soon as we were vaccinated, we were taking some trips because I needed some enrichment activities. I don't think he has the travel bug like I do but he is a good sport about it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 4, 2022)

My 2021 rough year resulted in me almost having a mental breakdown, trying to buy a house, and then adopting Odin instead. He is super stabilizing/super good for my health (doesn't let me sleep in, but will cuddle if I feel down), and he enjoys going on road trips! I did get to visit my favorite aunt and uncle more, since they're in Little Rock, and I saw more of my cousins this year due to my location. My vacations were longer, due to government comp time, and I did go on a cruise with family.

I ALSO GOT TO HANG OUT WITH @tj_PE THIS YEAR AND IT WAS GLORIOUS.

My 2022 will hopefully have more travel, like Vegas if I lose 20lbs, and my best friends wedding! I want to travel internationally again soon, but I think I'm going to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 4, 2022)

txjennah PE said:


> I warned Mr. txj that as soon as we were vaccinated, we were taking some trips because I needed some enrichment activities. I don't think he has the travel bug like I do but he is a good sport about it.


I have a friend from my Toastmasters club. He loves to travel and his wife doesn't. They are in their late 50's and have been married a long time. (just context) They've decided that they don't have to force it, just to do stuff together, so he regularly travels without her. ... And they are both happy.
My first reaction was how can you vacation without your spouse. But the more I think about it the more I respect their willingness to find a find a non-traditional solution that makes them both happy. To each their own.



JayKay PE said:


> My 2021 rough year resulted in me almost having a mental breakdown,...


Hey, you made it through!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 4, 2022)

txjennah PE said:


> I warned Mr. txj that as soon as we were vaccinated, we were taking some trips because I needed some enrichment activities. I don't think he has the travel bug like I do but he is a good sport about it.


Lol, I am a travel buddy for one of my high school friends. She loves traveling outside the US/going to tattoo conventions for work, and her husband...enjoys sitting home with the cats. I am now her designated 'you want to go to Germany and then Amsterdam for a convention?' friend.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 4, 2022)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have a friend from my Toastmasters club. He loves to travel and his wife doesn't. They are in their late 50's and have been married a long time. (just context) They've decided that they don't have to force it, just to do stuff together, so he regularly travels without her. ... And they are both happy.
> My first reaction was how can you vacation without your spouse. But the more I think about it the more I respect their willingness to find a find a non-traditional solution that makes them both happy. To each their own.
> 
> 
> Hey, you made it through!!





JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I am a travel buddy for one of my high school friends. She loves traveling outside the US/going to tattoo conventions for work, and her husband...enjoys sitting home with the cats. I am now her designated 'you want to go to Germany and then Amsterdam for a convention?' friend.


Yeah, that makes sense! If one partner really dislikes it, then the other should be able to explore that interest without dragging the other person along and having them feel resentment! I'm comfortable traveling without Mr. txj (he was very supportive of my solo trip last fall), but he would like to come with me because he would get FOMO if I kept taking off and leaving him by himself. It's one of those things where he doesn't get the joy from planning out a trip like I do, but he's happy about it once we reach our destination.

I have one solo trip planned this year (fingers crossed it doesn't get canceled for COVID) but otherwise plan on bringing him along for the rest of my adventures.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 4, 2022)

2022 is off to a great start. I've already had a day off.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 4, 2022)

What's confusing about that @jean15paul_PE ?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> 2022 is off to a great start. I've already had a day off.


The weekend? If we're counting those, I've had two days off this year!


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 5, 2022)

JayKay PE said:


> The weekend? If we're counting those, I've had two days off this year!


Maybe he got the 3rd off, since the 1st was on a Saturday. We're allowed to choose the Friday before or Monday after if a holiday falls on a weekend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 5, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> What's confusing about that @jean15paul_PE ?


Just wanted to give a different reaction than "like"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2022)

JayKay PE said:


> The weekend? If we're counting those, I've had two days off this year!


No.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2022)

DuranDuran PE said:


> Maybe he got the 3rd off, since the 1st was on a Saturday. We're allowed to choose the Friday before or Monday after if a holiday falls on a weekend.


And maybe we didn't get to choose.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 5, 2022)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> And maybe we didn't get to choose.


Same here


----------

